# How cool is that :-)



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We've just had a new owner become a member... Nothing normal there, we have members all over the world!!

The cool thing is that he joined because he saw a TTOC badge on the back of another Greek TT ;D ;D 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

very cool, international recruitment

he wasn't from the "trinidad and tobago olympic committee" then?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> How cool is that


Very [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> he saw a TTOC badge on the back of another Greek TT ;D ;D 8) 8) 8) 8)


Almost read that as _he saw a TTOC badge on the back of another Greek TIT_....thought of Vlastan there for a moment ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

If we get any members joining who've seen a TTOC badge on an A6 - it's me


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thats very cooool Mark


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

There is only one greek TT i think :-/ so well done that member , you know who you are


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Cool , funny thing is today i gave a TT club flyer to a guy in the petrol station , ohhhhh he says , i guess your uppTTnorth (Mark stares in amazement).nice black TT too , hope he joins us


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Greeks rule the world.

Will you be paying Jazzedout commission for spreading the word?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

that is very cool if not a bit un-nerving :-/



> Cool , funny thing Â is today i gave a TT club flyer to a guy in the petrol station , ohhhhh he says , i guess your uppTTnorth (Mark stares in amazement).nice black TT too , hope Â he joins Â us Â


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

Make that two greeek TT in the forum


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

welcome


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

Thank you scotty,

i have been reading this forum quite a while, actually i used it as a resource to buy my TT. 
I wanted a fast coupe (my work requires lots of driving and my lotus elise wasnt the best option) After reading carefully many topics of the forum, i figured out that the TT was what i was looking for.

So a big - thank you - to all the members


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Welcome [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Do you know jazzedout ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wasn't me was it :



> Cool , funny thing Â is today i gave a TT club flyer to a guy in the petrol station , ohhhhh he says , i guess your uppTTnorth (Mark stares in amazement).nice black TT too , hope Â he joins Â us Â


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A special message to Alkis encrypted in Greek language with latin characters. ;D

Kalwsorises Alki,

Den eisai o monos Ellinas se auto to meros. Eimai ki egw alla eimai monimos edw stin xenitia.

Skeftome na erthw me to TT stin Athina to kalokairi, alla h ginaika fwnazei. Gia na doume ti tha ginei.

Nikos

PS No English translation will follow this message. So don't ask for one.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> PS No English translation will follow this message. So don't ask for one. Â


How do we know your not encouraging him your sort of language you use on here in regard to bottoms? Â : Â And why don't you give a translation soon as you have done it on a public forum for all to see?

Hello btw Alkispan and welcome :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Den eisai o monos Ellinas se auto to meros. Eimai ki egw alla eimai monimos edw stin xenitia.
> Skeftome na erthw me to TT stin Athina to kalokairi, alla h ginaika fwnazei. Gia na doume ti tha ginei.
> Nikos
> PS No English translation will follow this message. So don't ask for one. Â


It means: -
welcome to the forum. This is a lovely, albeit addictive place. A greaTT comunity with super poeple.
Make sure you get to plenty of meets which are up and down the country.
And of course you should join the TTOC and buy one of Davidg's key rings to be really in [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Welcome, Alki


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Bonjour and welcome ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It means: -
> welcome to the forum. This is a lovely, albeit addictive place. A greaTT comunity with super poeple.
> Make sure you get to plenty of meets which are up and down the country.
> And of course you should join the TTOC and buy one of Davidg's key rings to be really in Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


 :  ;D 

Are you on medication and you suffer from hallucinations? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

> A special message to Alkis encrypted in Greek language with latin characters. Â ;D
> 
> Kalwsorises Alki,
> 
> ...


No need, I understood every word Nik! ;D
Welcome Alki


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Nope , it wasnt Â you nuTTs, Â i think he said Â he Â made bespoke furniture, Â but Â he Â had a private Â plate Â on,and it looked nice n shiny too, obviously a cherished motor.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> :  ;D
> 
> Are you on medication and you suffer from hallucinations? Â ;D ;D ;D


Well, are you denying that this is what it means 
Then you should translate [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> Posted by: NuTTs Posted on: Feb 21st, 2004, 12:55am
> We've just had a new owner become a member... Nothing normal there, we have members all over the world!!
> 
> The cool thing is that he joined because he saw a TTOC badge on the back of another Greek TT


So I guess this would be me! But only if he saw the badges on the side windows. I do not have one on the back! 
Anyway welcome Alkis!! Were did you spot my TT?
Nutts please note that I have left a few TTOC flyers on some TTs but haven't seen anyone come in here! :-/


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> There is only one greek TT i think Â :-/ Â so well done that member , you know who you are Â


So maybe it's time for you to open a Greek branch for those TT keyrings of yours!  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Nutts please note that I have left a few TTOC flyers on some TTs but haven't seen anyone come in here! :-/


They probably got put off by the TT Nut Brigade Enthusiasts Club so therefore decided to not register ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> So maybe it's time for you to open a Greek branch for those TT keyrings of yours! Â  ;D ;D ;D


I have ! ,and you are the supplier


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> I have ! ,and you are the supplier Â


Ohh.... OK... I guess I have a few in stock! ;D ;D Various styles as well...


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> No need, I understood every word Nik! ;D
> Welcome Alki


So another Greek in here?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> So another Greek in here?


Oh no not more like Vlastan surely ;D  ;D


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> Oh no not more like Vlastan surely Â ;D  ;D


Each Greek is unique!  ;D

(...but sometimes we all have a lot in common! : ;D )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## TT.GR (May 8, 2002)

Hello guys! 

I'm Paris from Crete,Greece, you propably know me, I'm visiting this forum the past two years and it's a great! ;D

The last two months I'm a very happy owner of a TTR s-line 225 Misano red, a very unique spec in Greece, I had the time and the help from the forum to make my choice.

Vlastan, you can visit the Greek TT & S3 club to meet members and discuss about your car in greek lanquage.

http://www.ttclub.gr/


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

...that is if it was still available to the public Pari. The owners of that club have considered wise to lock the forum topics to all "outsiders"... :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It became commercial and you need to pay subscription to access it these days. I guess they need the money. :-/

The intro to the forum is very cool.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

>


Getting excited that you know me? ;D


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

So Nick, so far the Greeks of the forum are: Vlastan, Alkispan, TT.GR, me, and I think there was another guy as well who was half Greek and lived in the UK. (not sure though)
Oh and maybe we should include DavidG, since he visits Greece more often than you Vlastan


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So Nick, so far the Greeks of the forum are: Vlastan, Alkispan, TT.GR, me, and I think there was another guy as well who was half Greek and lived in the UK. (not sure though)
> Oh and maybe we should include DavidG, since he visits Greece more often than you Vlastan Â


The other chap is a Greek Cypriot and he is called Angelos (just like my bro).

DavidG may be visiting Greece regularly but can he speak Greek?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Getting excited that you know me? Â ;D


Hmm only too well : . Steady on Nick


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Oh and maybe we should include DavidG, since he visits Greece more often than you Vlastan Â


Last time Vlastan was in Greece I seem to remember he was doing threads all over the forum about public toilets, topless women and much much more...LOL... Â ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Mila kanis anglika ,


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> Mila kanis anglika Â ,


So Nick, it seems like he can speak some Greek after all... 

Well done David!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What is greek for :- Can I have a kebab please greek boy with a diet coke please ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

"Me no speak English man" ;D This may be an answer to David's Greek. 

David this expression below means: "I would like some more chicken please" tranlated in Greek now: "Sou gamw ton kolo kai me les mogolo"!

Learn this and Greeks will love you..... ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What is greek for :- Can I have a kebab please greek boy with a diet coke please Â ;D


NOOO...don't say this in Greece as they will laugh at you...how can you combine the full fat kebab with diet coke? ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

efcharisto ,


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh erm chocolate milkshake then please vlastan like a McDonalds it will have to be then


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> efcharisto Â ,


It's ok mate...anything you want. Down this road you could get some "Greek" too. ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

V , Pou ine to kodinotero astinomiko tmima


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Aaaargh. More Greeks. 
I'd try to write a few words but you'd all laugh at me :-( My Greek is abysmal, although I can read it. (looks weird in roman letters though)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Aaaargh. More Greeks.
> I'd try to write a few words but you'd all laugh at me :-( My Greek is abysmal, although I can read it. (looks weird in roman letters though)


Don't worry never mind the theory just get down to the practical stuff  :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> V , Pou ine to kodinotero astinomiko tmima


What is it that you would like to report sir?

*Are you reading these sentences from a book or something?*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL! This is getting really funny!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Aaaargh. More Greeks.
> I'd try to write a few words but you'd all laugh at me :-( My Greek is abysmal, although I can read it. (looks weird in roman letters though)


Unfortunately the forum is unable to comprehend Greek characters. Do you think we should report this lack of functionality to Kevin, now that Greeks are spreading and invading this place?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ne , pou ine i toualettes


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Does odhos mean road or street? Think I have just learnt my first greek word


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

What does this shit have to do with TTs may I ask. ???

Get it moved........pronto.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

figete


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Unfortunately the forum is unable to comprehend Greek characters. Do you think we should report this lack of functionality to Kevin, now that Greeks are spreading and invading this place?


I have just found a greek fonts website for you which you can download


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ne Â , Â pou ine i toualettes


Down there sir...but please do bring your own toilet paper.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Does odhos mean road or street? Â Think I have just learnt my first greek word Â


Well done mate.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> So Nick, so far the Greeks of the forum are: Vlastan, Alkispan, TT.GR, me, and I think there was another guy as well who was half Greek and lived in the UK. (not sure though)
> Oh and maybe we should include DavidG, since he visits Greece more often than you Vlastan Â


pgTT is greek too . Don't forget little ow him


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Well done mate. Â


Knew you would approve :-*


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> What does this shit have to do with TTs may I ask. ???
> 
> Get it moved........pronto.


Well it started off as a TT club thing, but kind of got out of hand.

Can we get it moved to the flame room, because most of the greek I know is profane?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> figete


I guess you are referring to the intruder that complains to our thread?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Down there sir...but please do bring your own toilet paper. Â


OMG LOL ;D.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well it started off as a TT club thing, but kind of got out of hand.
> 
> Can we get it moved to the flame room, because most of the greek I know is profane?


Malaka, pousti, karioli, gamimene, kefte, poutana, tsimboukoglifti...etc!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL...Go for it V ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

chriazome ena anglo dierminea


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> I guess you are referring to the intruder that complains to our thread? Â


ne


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> chriazome ena anglo dierminea


The best you can find is me sir. 14 years in the UK and I am a fluent English speaker.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Epatha mia vlavi


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Epatha mia vlavi


I guess you mean your car? I will call "Express Service" for you. 

Well OK...I guess you now get it that I am fluent in Greek now. Now keep reading your Greek book and you will impress all the Greek girls when you next go there.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

pou ine to grafio tourismou


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Well OK...I guess you now get it that I am fluent in Greek now. Now keep reading your Greek book and you will impress all the Greek girls when you next go there. Â


V i konw you are greek  will be back there in july 8) ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

WAW! You will be charging for greek language tuition sessions next Vlastan


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> V i konw you are greek Â  Â will be back there in july Â 8) ;D ;D


I will be there beginning of July too. I will be Athens and then somewhere else, but I haven't planned it yet.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

I will be near Thesalonikik , polichrono ;D well 24th june for 2 weeks 8) 8) 8) may be a greek / english meet ,mia bira or krasi ,


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

So David, you are insisting on visiting the north of Greece! When do you plan on coming to the south? (Nothing wrong with the north it is very nice, but too far to meet your best customer! Â ;D ;D )


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ooooooookkkkkkkkkaaaaaayyyyyyy

do I move this to

a) The flame room (due to Greek swearing)
b) Off Topic (cos it kinda is now)
c) TT Events (so that interested people can arrange to meet in Athens)

???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's beginning to look like a blind date meet amongst some of the males Â ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> It's beginning to look like a blind date meet amongst some of the males Â ;D


Certainly not blind date. I have met both David and Jazz at different times and locations.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ooooooookkkkkkkkkaaaaaayyyyyyy
> 
> do I move this to
> 
> ...


Leave it where it is. It is better for all of us. And certainly there is no need to demonstrate your powers


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Certainly not blind date. I have met both David and Jazz at different times and locations.


LOL say no more! :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Approximately the last 50 posts have been off topic hence I've moved it to the most appropriate forum.


----------

